# Cwc G10 How To Get The Back Back On...???



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got the back off a G10, but can't seem to purchase a grip anywhere but the crystal to push down hard enough to pop it back on. I'm afraid to squeeze too hard on the crystal for fear of breaking it and am loath to use metal tools, such as pliers, in case I slip and wreck the case.

Is there a knack to this, or will I have to take it to a watch repairer and is there a special tool for re-applying snap on backs?

Thanks,

V


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

When I was a kid, I could press the back on Timex's by placing the lugs on my forefingers and pressing the back with my thumbs.I didn't know any better then and never had a problem. A press is the correct way. Do not touch the crystal, this will lead to bad things. Even pressure on the back is what you need, stay away from hand tools. A trip to a watchmaker/jewellry store is better than being sorry. I imagine someone around here has some useful tips, just remember: cases scratch and crystal break.

Later,

William


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

No matter how hard I push, I just cannot get enough force to push it back on. I really just don't understand it. The metal is obviously a lot thicker and harder than that of the old Timex watches and yes, I had a similar little Stilletto watch, on which the lid just would pop on and off, without any problems.

V


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The backs on these are EXTREMELY tight, and it can't be done without a special press die that will support the case front but not the curved crystal. It does need this special press die, and it will almost certainly need to be done at a watch repairers if you cant buy or borrow such a die. A good watch hospital may have one and do it while you wait, buy IMO some of these stall like people are utter !!!!

There's is of course Roy if you ask him very nicely!!! h34r:


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

As I have just learned... Re: the die press. Well, I learned about this from Timpson but they didn't have one. So I went to H.Samuel (all in the same local high st.). They had a press, but it wouldn't fit, so I went over to my other watch repairer. He says he's meeting up with a colleague and fellow watch maker tonight at his shop and he'll see if he can get it done there. Apparently the guy has many tools which he does not have.

So I'll know tomorrow morning, if it has been successful.

And no, I never deal with market traders over things like watches. This may seem like an overly broad generalization, but they seem to be of a type, I just don't normally get along with, where business is concerned.

Thanks for your help, guys. Fingers crossed for me. I'll never take the back of a watch off again!

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

But one good thing that has come from it is being told it could only cost around Â£10 or Â£12 pounds to have the second hand calibrated to hit the markers. It's something I might do, after all.

It would be nice to think I could take an old watch like this and nurture it back to perfection.

V


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Don't do what my dad tried to do with a seiko he had, when the garage 6" vice failed he attempted to use a screwdriver as a punch and a 2lb hammer.

I have the remains of the watch in an envelope somewhere


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Don't do what my dad tried to do with a seiko he had, when the garage 6" vice failed he attempted to use a screwdriver as a punch and a 2lb hammer.
> 
> I have the remains of the watch in an envelope somewhere


That's incredibly violent. I would have thought there to be a law against this. Especially where it concens a protected species like Seiko...

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

DONE!

I got my little soldier back, all present and correct, for the sum of Â£4. Lesson learned!

(Took some photos of the movement, while the back was off. Was actually nice to see inside.)

V


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I had a similar problem.

I used a socket, placed some tissue over the end so as not to mark the watch case, then placed some tissue on the back of the watch, placed a coin on top and then tightened down with a small g clamp, I then tightened it all up very slowly, it popped back in easily.

I would stress that this was a real beater of a watch, picked up for a quid. I would not reccomend this method for anything decent.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

The socket was of course placed over the face of the watch !.

That'll teach me to re-read before I post.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my local watchmaker uses a big block of blutac  it seems to get everything off


----------

